# what to eat instead of Crisps



## Luckysnoop (Sep 20, 2013)

As the title says, I do enjoy my can of coke and some packets of crisps at night watching telly, but now I have to change that. I have moved to Coke Zero, but what can I snack at, as I need to change my diet a bit and try and loose a bit of weight, 
I am not that fat, as I am JUST in the Over weight section according to my nurse, but she says loosing a few Lbs wouldn't do any harm.
so I have to cut out the peanuts and Crisps but what to replace them with????


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 20, 2013)

You can make your own crisps, using something like sweet potato. You need some greaseproof paper and a microwave as well. First make a series of concertina folds in the paper, then slice the sweet potato very thinly and dredge a little salt, black pepper or chilli powder over the slices. Arrange them a few at a time in the folds of paper and zap at full power for about 30 seconds. If they're not crisp yet, do it again until they are. You can do the same thing with any hard veg or an apple.


----------



## DeusXM (Sep 20, 2013)

What you want is something that's high in protein, possibly high in fat and low in carbs - this means you won't have an insulin response which means your body can get on with metabolising fat.

Biltong is really good for this. You might also want to look at pork rinds (the puffy ones that have the same texture as prawn crackers). Nuts are still a good choice as well - I'd go for ones that are a bit involved, like pistachios, as the time it takes to de-shell these means you're likely to eat less.

You can also crisp up salami under the grill to make meat 'crisps'. Or you can just slice up some chorizo or another thick salami type sausage, like bratwurst or slaska. Or grill halloumi slices. Or a couple of Babybels.

Eggs are another good option too, either scrambled or boiled.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 20, 2013)

You might try roasted chick peas:

Drain and rinse a small can of chick peas.  Spread on a roasting tray and spray with Fry-Light low calorie cooking spray.  Grind some sea salt and black pepper over them (or sprinkle on some curry powder) and roast until brown and crispy.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 21, 2013)

Sea food !


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 22, 2013)

I moved to quavers and wotsits as  they are a lot less calories.


----------



## Luckysnoop (Sep 22, 2013)

I have managed to find low fat and low sugar crisps and a couple of other things so it was not that bad after all.


----------



## Steff (Sep 22, 2013)

Try making parsnip or beetroot crisps, just make sure u prepare for mess with the beetroot ones


----------



## DeusXM (Sep 22, 2013)

Changing the veg you use for your crisps though won't really make much of a difference.

Beetroot, sweet potato, parsnips....all of these are just starches and some are actually starchier than potatoes anyway. It's combination of starch and fat that makes you gain weight. Removing the fat will help but could ruin your blood sugar control. Removing the starch will help and will keep your blood sugar normal. So my default approach would always be to cut the starch first.


----------



## rosie1 (Sep 22, 2013)

*crisps*

its all well &good what nurses say, but l have worked in hospitols in the past & lve seen what nurses eat they stuff them self with junk & whot with making ur own crisps who got the time


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 22, 2013)

Considering it takes all of 60 seconds to slice the veg, less than that to fold the paper and all of a minute to zap the things, you can have it all done before the kettle's boiled for the tea. It would all be ready before the advert break was over. Plus, you'd have the certain knowledge of exactly what you were eating, no hidden extras.


----------



## yorksman (Sep 23, 2013)

Sea salt and balsamic vinegar popcorn is relatively low carb and low cal, roughly the same as some of the low calorie crisps on the market.

I find thin sesame coated rye crispbread with thinly sliced cheese and pickled onion or spread with sardine paste a more satisfying snack. I have two or three of these most nights for a supper. Something about sitting at a table and making food up, making a meal of it, is more satisfying than grabbing a bag.


----------



## Poppie (Sep 23, 2013)

I like the sound of your sea salt and vinegar popcorn Yorksman - where do you get those and is there a particular make that I should look for?  I miss crisps a lot but they are so moreish once you start.  Your popcorn sounds a good replacement.


----------



## itsallgood (Sep 23, 2013)

DeusXM said:


> What you want is something that's high in protein, possibly high in fat and low in carbs - this means you won't have an insulin response which means your body can get on with metabolising fat.
> 
> Biltong is really good for this. You might also want to look at pork rinds (the puffy ones that have the same texture as prawn crackers). Nuts are still a good choice as well - I'd go for ones that are a bit involved, like pistachios, as the time it takes to de-shell these means you're likely to eat less.
> 
> ...



I've been keeping a OneNote collection of good diet snippets and advice to remind me about how to manage the D - so far most them are your posts! 


Welcome to the forum luckysnoop


----------



## DeusXM (Sep 23, 2013)

Personally I find it more fun and quicker to make my own popcorn. All you need is some corn kernels, oil and a saucepan. You can control how much oil comes with the popcorn and most important of all, have it hot straight from the pan!

Plus, you can season it with anything you like. For a treat, I make a high calorie version that's a bit like a meal in itself - http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=35052


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 23, 2013)

For a lower calorie version, you can make your own popcorn in the microwave:

Use a tempered glass bowl with a lid (this bit is critical).  Put about quarter of a cup of kernels in the bowl and cover, no fat needed.  Microwave on full power.  DO NOT leave the room unless you want to test your smoke alarm!  Stop when the popping slows down to 1 per second.  Leave for a few seconds, then take the lid off.  Add a teaspoon or so of butter down the side of the bowl, salt to taste and then toss the lot until the popcorn is lightly coated.


----------



## yorksman (Sep 24, 2013)

Poppie said:


> I like the sound of your sea salt and vinegar popcorn Yorksman - where do you get those and is there a particular make that I should look for?  I miss crisps a lot but they are so moreish once you start.  Your popcorn sounds a good replacement.



There are a number of these speciality popcorns. There's a list here on this veggie site. Myfitnesspal has info on the Butterkist Sea Salt and Balsamic Vinegar popcorn.

A lot of supermarkets sell the Butterkist brand in addition to their own brands.

Personally, I like to keep a variety of different gerkhins in stock:







Different varieties and different marinades, chilli, garlic, mustard, dill, spicy etc etc means you have superb variety to suit most snacking requirementswith minimal carbs or calories. 

The Hungarian wax peppers like this one too just hit the spot. Very crunchy and much better than those mushy chillis you get in most supermarkets.


----------



## Poppie (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks Yorksman - you are certainly the business for snacking ideas.  I have been having M&S pork scratchings which are lovely and light and tasty but getting a bit fed up with just eating those.

I will look have a look at the Butterkist range.


----------



## yorksman (Sep 25, 2013)

Poppie said:


> I have been having M&S pork scratchings which are lovely and light and tasty but getting a bit fed up with just eating those.



Yes, I eat those too but, as I am trying to lose weight as well as avoid carbs, I best avoid them. All these things have a crunch and a taste hit. I find even a cherry tomato out of the fridge is good. Garners Pickled Onions are great. Crunch and a taste explosion.


----------



## martin1962 (Sep 25, 2013)

This is probably a daft question but if a food belongs to the fibre group ie fruit and veg, raw , can we eat as much as we like?


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 25, 2013)

Fruit & veg do contain carbs, some more than others, and the effect on BG varies from person to person.  Most veg has little effect, but pulses and sweetcorn are higher carb than other veg e.g. cabbage & carrots.  Fruits can be more problematic because of the fruit sugars they contain.  In general, berries are best and grapes are worst.  To find out your own tolerance for particular fruits you'd need to test.


----------



## Cleo (Sep 26, 2013)

This probably sounds a bit disgusting but kale chips are really yummy !! They're nice and salty like regular crisps.  Only downside is that they're not cheap ...... I bought them once at a health food shop and paid ?3 for a relatively small pot (eg equivalent of 2 packets of crisps). But they are damn good ! Don't think they count towards your 5 a day though !


----------



## missdiet (Sep 26, 2013)

For a snack I would suggest max 15g carbohydrate so roughly:

- packet of baked crisps like quavers, wotsits or skips
- 1 portion of fruit
- 2 crispbreads with extra light cream cheese
- 1 slice of toast

Good luck


----------



## trophywench (Sep 26, 2013)

Well if you happen to be a really low carber, that's about half of one days carbs in one hit!

I give serious thought to any snack that's greater than 10g - can I be arsed to bolus for this?  is it really that nice I want to be bothered to that? is it really worth it?

Now this next bit is probably rhetorical but her goes - 

I know I'm T1 and not partic overweight, but if T2s considered how a T1 would need to deal with that snack, which is after all the same as what they are asking their own pancreas to do for them every time they eat - would they reconsider?

I sort-of treat insulin like money !  Have I got enough money in my purse to buy this whatever it is willy nilly, or would I rather save my pennies and wait till I have enough to buy a bigger/better foodstuff in the future?  A bit like trying to persuade a small child not to use his pocket money to buy trash today, when he could save it, put it with next week's and get summat more desirable and durable?


And sometimes I just go Hang it, I'm having THAT and bolus for it anyway,   LOL


----------



## bennyg70 (Sep 26, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Well if you happen to be a really low carber, that's about half of one days carbs in one hit!
> 
> I give serious thought to any snack that's greater than 10g - can I be arsed to bolus for this?  is it really that nice I want to be bothered to that? is it really worth it?
> 
> ...



I like it, im not going to eat for a week and now eat a whole chocolate fudge cake an ice cream!!!!


----------



## DeusXM (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah, it does seem bizarre to say snacks should be under 15g of carbs and then recommend snacks that are entirely carbs. Wouldn't recommending snacks from the other food groups make far more sense?


----------



## HelenM (Sep 26, 2013)

Cleo said:


> This probably sounds a bit disgusting but kale chips are really yummy !! They're nice and salty like regular crisps.  Only downside is that they're not cheap ...... I bought them once at a health food shop and paid ?3 for a relatively small pot (eg equivalent of 2 packets of crisps). But they are damn good ! Don't think they count towards your 5 a day though !



Make your own. Lots of recipes for different flavourings  on the internet but most seem to be:
 Remove the thick stems. Wash, dry in a salad spinner (pat dry afterwards to make sure) Tear into bite size pieces Drizzle  a little oil over and rub in.  Put in one layer on flat baking sheets and cook for about 15 min at about 180C (they may need a bit of stirring round about half way so they cook evenly)  
Sprinkle with salt and or other flavourings.

I've also read that you can leave out the oil entirely and obviously that would be much lower in calories . I also think Swiss chard should work (they don't sell much kale around here)


----------



## yorksman (Sep 26, 2013)

martin1962 said:


> This is probably a daft question but if a food belongs to the fibre group ie fruit and veg, raw , can we eat as much as we like?



Depends on what it is. Trees are high in carbs but, being cellulose, indigestible. Still, I wouldn't recommend eating a whole one.

Flour made from tree bark is often used to make bread in famine conditions. It fills the belly but has virtually no nutritional value. Fruits from warmer climates, even regular fruits such as oranges, contain lots of sugar so you do need to be careful with the quantity. I tend to stick to northern european fruits, apples, pears, plums, cherries, various berries.


----------

